
Facebook's responses to the recent Senate privacy hearing [pdf] - yuhong
https://www.commerce.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/9d8e069d-2670-4530-bcdc-d3a63a8831c4/7C8DE61421D13E86FC6855CC2EA7AEA7.senate-commerce-committee-combined-qfrs-06.11.2018.pdf
======
yuhong
In the meantime, I am thinking of changing my Google DoubleClick "essay" from
"essay" to "overview".

